# gvim hangs when run without gdb or strace

## devsk

I updated my world to latest ~amd64 and suddenly gvim just hangs (no window pops up) when I start it from terminal. If I start it inside strace with 'strace gvim -f', it runs fine and throws open the GUI window. The same thing happens if I start it with 'gdb gvim' followed by 'r -f'.

The hung gvim can only be killed with 'kill -9'.

What could be causing this? The strace of the hung gvim shows only futex wait in child and wait4() in parent.

I have tried removing .vimrc/.gvimrc and ~/.vim. I tried changing the gtk engine to something other than qtcurve. But doesn't help.

----------

## EatMeerkats

Are you running version 260 of nvidia-drivers by any chance? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336837

----------

## idella4

devsk,

change of scenery?  I shall have it emerged in a 15 minutes due to a very capped internet.  this is a genny 32.

Have you tried kdesu [or  gksu] gvim?

shall edit soon with a test in genny.

----------

## devsk

 *EatMeerkats wrote:*   

> Are you running version 260 of nvidia-drivers by any chance? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336837

 Well, well, well! Right on mark! That's the issue I am facing.

----------

## idella4

devsk,

Hmmm, looks like I'm too late.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> idella@genny ~ $ gvim
> 
> .................................
> ...

 

It came straight up, I have an nvidia card but am using

```

idella@genny ~ $ lsmod |grep nvidia

Opening /proc/modules: Permission denied

idella@genny ~ $ sudo lsmod |grep nvidia

Password: 

nvidiafb               32245  0 

vgastate                6107  1 nvidiafb

```

Interesting, this gvim handles & converts hex in the files selected.

----------

## devsk

I think the issue is with latest nvidia-drivers. If you are not using that, gvim is fine.

----------

